# RGS Dog Training Seminar - June 9th, 2012



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

The North West Chapters of the Ruffed Grouse Society are excited to host a Dog Training Seminar in Partnership with Hugh & Michele MacMaster, Purina, and featuring two of the nations Best Grouse Dog Trainers!

Justin McGrail of Blackcreek Dog Training Center 
Bruce Minard of HiFive Kennels 

Bruce Minard is one of the Top Cover Dog Handlers, Breeders, and Trainers in the Country, his accomplishments in field trials and the hunting woods are to long to list. 

Justin McGrail is a highly respected Gun Dog Trainer with a vast diverse training resume that covers a large variety of trialing, testing, and hunting across North America. He is the former Head Trainer at Pine Hill Kennels in Rockford and now owns and operates Blackcreek Dog Training Center, North West of Grand Rapids. Justin is an all breed trainer now completely focused on the development, training, breeding of Wild Bird Dogs.


This day of training will features a variety of topics from starting puppies, to retrieving, to getting the most out of your Grouse Dog entering and into the prime of their hunting careers. 

This will be an event open to Pointing and Flushing Breeds, with hands on work using birds, training equipment, and featuring problem solving, training methods, and question and answer panels. 

It is open to 50 Handlers, 20 with dogs. We will provide breakfast, lunch, and refreshments throughout the day.

I want to thank the generosity of Hugh & Michele MacMaster, along with Justin and Bruce for helping to make this event happen.

Proceeds will go towards the Drummer fund, where 100% will be spent on habitat in the state of Michigan on public lands.

I will have a limited number of hotel rooms in Traverse City if you are interested. 

We expect this event to fill up fast.

http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/UserFiles/File/12NWMichiganDogTrainingSeminar.pdf


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Two of the most well-regarded trainers in Michigan (and Nationally). Bruce has worked magic with my dogs over the years and I've spoken enough with Justin to know that he really knows his stuff. Well worth the $$.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Count us in two handlers one dog


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Great that makes four then. Please send money, first come first serve, paid. This is going to be a great event.

Edit: Just got a call, at 5 Now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

More folks signed up today from the Grand Rapids Chapter!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Up to ten dogs and handlers.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bevrpndhntr (Sep 25, 2009)

Signed up me and my dog! Check is on it's way!!

Sounded too good to pass up!!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Bruce and Clare above make 14 Handlers with Dogs. 

We have room for six more handlers with dogs, lot's of space for folks with out dogs to come listen in and learn.

Thanks Fritz


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Check is in the mail.... I emailed you copies Fritz. 
Sounds like a great time and an opportunity to learn a lot. What I learned watching Bruce train dogs for one day made me realize how much money, time, and agrivation I could have saved myself over the years..... I dont know Justin but have heard good things. This should be a great day


----------



## engsetters (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Fred. I tried to send you a private message about the dog trailer you inquired about, but your box is full. You can view the trailer in the classified section under hunting dogs. It is on the second page. You can call me at 989 619-3222. thank you.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

85% Full on Dogs with Handlers

30% Full on just handlers.

Great Lunch being planned!

Get your entries in.

Fritz


----------



## engsetters (Dec 31, 2005)

Fritz If their is room for one more please include me. I sent you a message. Check is in the mail. Thanks


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

At this time we are at Capacity for Handler's with Dogs. 

I have space for a few more Handler's without Dogs.

This is going to be a fantastic event, don't miss out!

Thanks Fritz


----------



## pointergirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Fritz,
This sounds like a very interesting seminar but I am new to hunting so I don't know if it's worth it for me going. After all, I do have Pointers who are also shown in Conformation (they are NOT from field lines). So is this something for rookies or should I save my money?

Thank you,
Daniela


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

pointergirl said:


> Fritz,
> This sounds like a very interesting seminar but I am new to hunting so I don't know if it's worth it for me going. After all, I do have Pointers who are also shown in Conformation (they are NOT from field lines). So is this something for rookies or should I save my money?
> 
> Thank you,
> Daniela


Daniela, this would be a perfect opportunity to see and learn from the Pro's, you will see dogs at all different levels. Your dogs dont know they are show bred, so all that matters is you making them into what they can be and you desire.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Tri Tronics is donating a beeper collar combo for a drawing for participants.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pointergirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Steelheadfred said:


> Daniela, this would be a perfect opportunity to see and learn from the Pro's, you will see dogs at all different levels. Your dogs dont know they are show bred, so all that matters is you making them into what they can be and you desire.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks  Is there any room left for one dog and handler?


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

We only have space for handlers at this time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Can I just drop my dogs off and then pick them up after you guys have them all straighten out? All I'm really looking for is if they would come when I call them, or at least turn back in my direction, or even glance in my direction, or just nod their heads as they run of into the sunset in acknowledgement that they heard me, or...well, anything would be an improvement at this point.

Thanks, and I'm looking forward to the free lunch before I leave.

Brian.


----------



## pointergirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Unregistered4 said:


> Can I just drop my dogs off and then pick them up after you guys have them all straighten out? All I'm really looking for is if they would come when I call them, or at least turn back in my direction, or even glance in my direction, or just nod their heads as they run of into the sunset in acknowledgement that they heard me, or...well, anything would be an improvement at this point.
> 
> Thanks, and I'm looking forward to the free lunch before I leave.
> 
> Brian.


I had the same problem with my Pointer.... until he got a friendly reminder from the e-collar. Now he comes flying the second I blow the whistle


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree that it would have been really, really nice to have gotten a little more trainer / dog time; but it really was impractical given all the Q and A time. As far as value is concerned; I think we got plenty. I don't think they over did using their own dogs. They used their dogs strategically in conjunction with the method of training they were discussing.

We each got to have our dog handled by a world class trainer on the pigeon. I believe he gave a quick commentary analysis on each dog after running them. One tidbit of feedback based on their observation was worth the extra $$ as far as I'm concerned. That one comment, if taken seriously and worked on could really help our dog this fall. I have a young personal protection dog for my daughter. It costs twich as much to have a top notch trainer just EVALUATE whether or not the dog has the temperament to enter their training programs.

I really learned a lot. I hope others did as well. One of the many things I learned is not to over analyze and over complicate things. They both have a very relaxed, calm, rational aproach to things grouse and grouse dog. I'm guilty of this too.....picking fly shyte out of pepper as it relates to the sport. I'm going to relax more and let my dogs be dogs. I was also amazed at the amount of time they spend on the check cords with older dogs. Tons and tons of info was covered. Whoa training methods, effective use of tethering and reusing pigeons, conditioned retrieve......on and on. Good job folks!

EDIT: Forgot to add. One very big benefit to me was I am now going to be able to find the exact hunting locations of Steelheadfred and Dr. MacDonald. Due to some training I received in Langely, Va. I was able to find out their trucks and place a non-detectable GPS vehicle tracker device on them. I only hope they work their dogs on their best spots in July so that I can start marking spots on my map.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

One thing I remember them mentioning was to steady the dog to wing, to gun, and to flush. But I can't remember the reasoning behind it. Is it just for ensuring steadiness and the possibility of more birds in the area? Such as their drill with the two pigeons as opposed to one pigeon.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

It is very tough when doing a one day seminar to get a lot of training time on the dogs. Very sorry if we shorted anyone. Maybe next year we will do a two day? 

I would like to say thank you to all the RGS guys for putting this together and to all that came out to support them. A big thanks to Hugh and Michell for the use of their awesome facility. I had a great time meeting and working with everyone.


Bruce Minard
Hifive Kennels


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

With all the information and knowledge between the two of you, a two day wouldn't be a bad idea.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like to also thank Rob Harlow from Fast Sign of Traverse City for the very sharp looking banners that he donated. 

Thanks Rob.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

$1300.00 towards the Drummer Fund from this event for future habitat, Thanks to Everyone!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Very good not bad job for the second best RGS chapter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Very good not bad job for the second best RGS chapter
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not a single member of our committee owns a German Dog,,,,,

Check Mate


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> Not a single member of our committee owns a German Dog,,,,,
> 
> Check Mate


That is why you are in second DUCK COMMANDER 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

